# want to semi retire in portugal



## dianebrown (May 19, 2009)

Hi, my name is Diane and my daughter and family live in Portugal. 
I am Canadian and have been there a few times and have decided that I 
would love to semi retire there at first and possible live there full time later. 
What are the legalities of living in Portugal 6 months of the year. What is required
as far as visas go and will I have to apply for one every year. 

Thanks so much for any input. 
Diane


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Diane,
Can you please clarify your family's situation? Are any of them Portuguese? Are you, by any chance married to a Portugeezer?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

700 West Pender Street
Suite 904 Pender Place
Vancouver, BC
V6B 3S3
Tel: (604) 688-6514
Fax: (604) 685-7042

The above is the Portuguese consulate in Vancouver, try them.


----------



## dianebrown (May 19, 2009)

silvers said:


> Hi Diane,
> Can you please clarify your family's situation? Are any of them Portuguese? Are you, by any chance married to a Portugeezer?


My son in law is Portuguese and my daughter is married legally to him, they were married in Portugal. My grandson was born in portugal but has both portuguese and canadian citizenship. 


Thank you for the info on the address in Vancouver. 
Cheers.


----------



## Diane1 (May 26, 2009)

*semi retire*

Hi Diane where i live in portugal there are a few portugues canadian expats ,that have returned to portugal to retire . if i can help in any way i will diane1


----------

